# New RadioShack TRS-80 Model 100?



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Alphasmart Website

Remember the TRS-80 Model 100??? Looks like somethings never go out of style.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I think it also look somewhat like an Apple eMate 300.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

There is a site (I forget where) where they actually restore Model 100s to working condition. Despite the more advanced laptops, some companies find the Model 100 to be better for their needs.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I used to have one years ago and I have no idea what happened to it. Thats just too bad, was the best portable computer for years even after it was discontinued.


----------



## PeterB (Jul 25, 2002)

Commodore made a incredably rare verison of the 64 called the 64LCD. (may have never made it past the proto stage) I had the chance to buy one once at a show for $50. I was broke. 

Im still kicking myself on that one.


----------



## Wedgecon (Jul 13, 2002)

Add a USB to Serial cable and it would be more handy than a laptop in connecing to the serial ports on routers and switches.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Thats a good point. I can't tell you how many laptops I've dropped while trying to balance them and configure a switch. :bang:


----------



## Wedgecon (Jul 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by James_F _
> *Thats a good point. I can't tell you how many laptops I've dropped while trying to balance them and configure a switch. :bang: *


I see you also practice the art of balancing the laptop on one knee while typing and plugging in cables at the same time

I have gotten in the habit of always asking for the "oldest and cheapest" laptop when I start at a new company.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

In my prior life. Now I'm just an end user. I get paid more and have less headaches.


----------

